# N(O)AD! Traynor Group 2 B!!



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm livin' in the '70's!















Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love the new bass rig !!! 

Did you jam it ??? How does it sound ??? whats in the cab ??? 

As for living in the 70s... one of the worst guitar solos ever heard !!! 

Love the Acoustic head in the background... Looks like my 470 head !!! 

HNG^%$


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@Frenchy99, the cab has a Marsland 15" in there,(Code DGJ9) if that means anything.
Friend of mine just picked up a Fender 66 BF Bassman head, I saw this as a gift Cab for him for his birthday.
The head will probably be donated to Byron's new school next year. (Schools are always screaming of equipment)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Is that pre or post the Monoblock? Looks similar but diff features (a semi-parametric mid control vs 2 fixed mid controls or a graph depending on version of Monoblock). Those were solid amps.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know GG, will find out.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

bzrkrage said:


> @Frenchy99, the cab has a Marsland 15" in there,(Code DGJ9) if that means anything.
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


Nope !  Means nothing to me apart that its a Marsland.... 

Nice cab ! Could be an amazing 212 !!!

The bass head would most likely be just as amazing and undestructable as any Traynor gear !!!

Great find!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

In that style of cab (older) it would likely be the alnico Marslands; if paired with that haed I must assume large magneet version (50 watts each vs 20). They are my fave guitar speaker (I have not tried them for bass) though the cone/surround can vary - doped cloth accordion surround with ribbed cone is my flavour of choice.

I started a spreadsheet of Marsland speakers but I haven't been able to figure out the model number code yet; not enough data. If you'd like to contribute to the effort, send me some pics of the speaker cone and rear basket.


----------

